
MythBusters: Just the Facts - apgwoz
http://fora.tv/2009/08/06/MythBusters_Just_the_Facts#fullprogram
======
dkokelley
I didn't really like the interviewer too much, but she did get it right at the
end when she brought up how the MythBusters do live lives of passion for what
they do.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, she was kind of weird. (She totally misunderstood Jamie when he was
talking about being "bought off".)

She should have just let Adam and Jamie talk, they are a lot more interesting
:)

